# Stop leak product or homebrew for leaky drains?



## braindead (May 31, 2010)

You can try that if you want to but I think you may make your situation worse if the detergent sets up hard and clogs your drain, your call.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

braindead said:


> You can try that if you want to but I think you may make your situation worse if the detergent sets up hard and clogs your drain, your call.


 I would like to see inside the Ptrap after that stuff solidifies


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

you'd be better with something a little harder... like hydraulic cement. Until you go to use the drain, and it might be a bit like :wallbash: Seriously though, there is no approved product to fix a leak from inside the pipe. Regardless of how hard it is to get to, it's gonna have to come out. Or you can let it leak for a few years, then it'll be really easy to get to once the water destroys everything around it :laughing:


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with the_man... that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard.

Sounds like job security for someone. jack6128 - Did that post you found also have a line at the bottom saying something like: "We clean drains, Call us 24/7!" ???


----------

